# Can't compile VirtualBox-OSE

## d3x73r

Hi all!

I'm lost here cuz i can't emerge VirtualBox-OSE

```
/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-3.1.6/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/src/VBox/Devices/PC/vbox.dsl  1076:                      0xdfdfffff,              // Range Length (calculated

Error    4118 -                                                                                     Length is not equal to fixed Min/Max window ^ 

ASL Input:  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-3.1.6/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/src/VBox/Devices/PC/vbox.dsl - 1446 lines, 50791 bytes, 299 keywords

Compilation complete. 1 Errors, 0 Warnings, 0 Remarks, 403 Optimizations
```

That's what happed when i try to emerge.

Any sugestion?

----------

## Jhedron

 *d3x73r wrote:*   

> Hi all!
> 
> I'm lost here cuz i can't emerge VirtualBox-OSE
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I too am experiencing this same error. I've seen it with both 3.1.6 and 3.1.8. Somehow, I was able to make it through the compilation at least once, as 3.1.6 is currently installed on my machine.

Were you able to get past the error?

----------

## idkravitz

See here - https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?format=multiple&id=319127

It seems that problem is in sys-power/iasl-20100428

So the obvious solution is to execute following

#echo =sys-power/iasl-20100428 >> /etc/portage/package.mask

#emerge -1 sys-power/iasl app-emulation/virtualbox-ose

----------

## Jhedron

Aw, shoot! How did I miss that? What a day...

Anyway, thanks for pointing out the bug. Downgrading sys-power/iasl worked and virtualbox-ose-3.1.8 is now successfully installed.

----------

